# The top eight things the PC press hides about the iPad



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The top eight things the PC press hides about the iPad.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Talk about Apple fanboys.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't trust a company that says there is an error in a formula that determines the number of signal strength bars displayed on an iPhone, and they are making a firmware patch to display the correct number of bars and making the first three bars taller.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I still think that's odd about the bars. I'll bet there are a bunch of new job openings there...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, seems to be a very soft and biased article... and sense when was UNIX the fastest selling consumer OS? There is no way it beats Windows.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you count all the versions of Linux in embedded systems, it may actually exceed Windows in number of units shipped.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Unix and Linux are completely different things though, and as ignorant as the author may be he seems to understand at least that much.


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

It's striking me that Apple is heading down the road of Microsoft, that is becoming an arrogant a-hole company.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

cpscdave said:


> It's striking me that Apple is heading down the road of Microsoft, that is becoming an arrogant a-hole company.


No Apple was always that, M$ for all their problems at least treat their customers pretty good...


----------

